# Bees wax



## Manu73 (12 mo ago)

I have no idea what the book will be like, but based on your requirements and to boot the post:









Beeswax Alchemy: How to Make Your Own Soap, Candles, Balms, Creams, and Salves from the Hive: Ahnert, Petra: 0080665012006: Amazon.com: Books


Buy Beeswax Alchemy: How to Make Your Own Soap, Candles, Balms, Creams, and Salves from the Hive on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

Manu73 said:


> I have no idea what the book will be like, but based on your requirements and to boot the post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have this book (though bought at a bee supply store). It is impressive with knowledge, attractive, easy to understand, practical all in an user-friendly format. Helpful charts, resources, etc, too. Highly recommend. It is also available at a business that keeps new and used books out of landfills: New & Used Books | Buy Cheap Books Online at ThriftBooks


----------

